# Guppies lethargic, swimming at surface



## Robchap83 (Feb 24, 2013)

So I have 1 Dwarf gourami, 2 Mickey mouse platys, and 2 Tuxedo guppies in my 20 gallon tank, it is established and the guppies have been in there for about 2 weeks, in the past few days or so the guppies have only been swimming at the top, they swim together and they arent active at all, they dont eat the flake food either, I do have hard water but have been under the impression that hard water doesnt harm guppies, the other fish are lively and thriving, my water readings are as follows;

Nitrate:0
Nitrite:0
GH:150
KH:300
Ph:8.4

Any suggestions? I feel like the fish arent going to make it, also Ive done a 10% water change every other day for the last week, and yesterday I did 50%. and yes I use water conditioner. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Did you test ammonia? That is the #1 new fish killer. Hard water should indeed make guppies happy. Do they show any disease symptoms? Expect a store-caught illness up to 3 months after you bring new fish home.


----------



## Robchap83 (Feb 24, 2013)

*ammonia....*

I don't have a test for ammonia, guess ill have to get one, the fish however look as healthy as they did from day one, no gasping or anything, no legions or sores etc.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

should always have a test kit at hand, how are you supposed to diagnose any problems, your parameters can go off in a heartbeat


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Are the gills redder than you would expect?
Sometimes fish hanging around the top and not eating means flukes in the gills.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

With a nitrate of 0 and a nitrite of 0 it makes me wonder if your cycle went backwards for some reason. If the tank is established it should have some nitrate unless it's heavily planted, and even then you should see at least some. 

Definitely get the ammonia test. If you see red streaking in the fishes fins then do a water change- that is ammonia poisoning.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm.. the other fish are fine? You're sure? I can think of two quick possibilities. One is transfer shock. Sometimes guppies don't survive a move to a new tank very well. The other is Tetrahymena, "the Guppy Disease" which often doesn't harm other fish.


----------

